# Big Brother in Clear Creek Canyon



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't know if this has been mentioned elsewhere, but what is up with all of the cameras in the canyon? They are all over the place. Every class V rapid has a camera! Are they cdot cameras that the public can access? Will any of them stream live video so you can watch your buddy get beatdown from the comfort of your home? Who is operating these, and for what purpose?


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*CDOT...*

see this link...

Upgrade for Clear Creek Canyon Communications — CDOT


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Whatcha trying to hide Ken? Can we point a camera at my hole? I hope it wasn't ruined by this ice dam breach.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

There is a rapid called Big Brother in Clearcreek?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

one is right at Rigor, but the tall rock is probably blocking the main line, even if you could get it pointed towards the river. The CDOT map does not show any of the cameras in that canyon yet.


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Kevin, while there are no cameras pointed at your hole, there is one just downstream at the take out for Lower Clear Creek, so, perhaps that one will be able to capture any boaters' leftovers that drain from your hole.


----------



## sfornst (Mar 31, 2009)

*looking for Ken*

I heard that they're looking for vehicles from Texas that can't pass inspection


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think it's so the next time they get a call about a boaterless boat floating down they will be able to say, "Not to worry, we already know Ian Foley's on the creek today..."


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

The cameras are there to capture pp on their cell phones in the canyon driving off the road and into the creek.
Call me crazy, but ever since they "improved" the wireless signal in there, there sure has been a proliferation of cars in the creek...


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

twitch said:


> The cameras are there to capture pp on their cell phones in the canyon driving off the road and into the creek.
> Call me crazy, but ever since they "improved" the wireless signal in there, there sure has been a proliferation of cars in the creek...


Its the phone zombie apocalypse.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

gh said:


> Its the phone zombie apocalypse.


This^^^^

I keep waiting for Stephen King's book Cell to come true...


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Even the CDOT guys know that when I swim, I self rescue in an eddy with all my shit, so there has to be another explanation.

A permanent camera on Kevin's hole to get a seasons worth of carnage would be a great idea.


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Jensjustduckie said:


> This^^^^
> 
> I keep waiting for Stephen King's book Cell to come true...


It's most of the way there, they just haven't turned violent yet


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow. Just now realized how dumb I am. I couldn't stop thinking about Big Brother on the white salmon. Sorry to dumb up your internet.


----------

